

Postmates Launches Courier Delivery Service To San Francisco - seanplaice
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/15/postmates/

======
pyre
I'm confused. Why are there so many deliveries happening _in the middle of the
bridge_?

~~~
mikedougherty
Apparently it's a heat map of courier paths, not endpoints. So the dots on the
bridges just signify that deliveries are going out of the city.

~~~
seanplaice
Mike, you are correct. It is a heat map of the paths taken by the couriers
while doing deliveries. I work at Postmates.

~~~
Aloisius
Ahh, it isn't just bike couriers then?

~~~
bastian
No we have couriers on bikes, cars and trucks.

